# Seriously...who is eating squirrel?



## drumbum77 (Jul 16, 2009)

With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 16, 2009)

*tree rats*



drumbum77 said:


> With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?



fer that matter a rabbit is 2nd cousin to a rat. They are wonderfull. I have eaten tree rat. Fried is the ony way I have ever tried it. I hear that u can boil the meat off the bone and make dumplings with it. Never tried. U could boil some up and put em in a stew. U know what they say, it tastes just like chicken.

By the way, I believe tree rats and rabbits are forbidden to the Jews in Leviticus. If u r ever in a situation where u might have to try some and u wanna get out of it tell em ur Kosher.


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 16, 2009)

Great in my "Caveman" stew.. Along with Deer, Rabbit, Groundhog, Wild hog, dove, quail..... Well just add your meat  of choice....  Instead of a covered dish at some family reunions we would bring wild game for this stew... One year a counsin tried to stick a possum in... We would 'nt let him since he probably just hit it with his car


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> By the way, I believe tree rats and rabbits are forbidden to the Jews in Leviticus. If u r ever in a situation where u might have to try some and u wanna get out of it tell em ur Kosher.



I've spent most of my life trying to find Kosher pork... 

I've never eaten squirrel either, but I can't see fixing it any other way than in a stew. There is a theory amongst the new breed of chefs, that as long as a dish has 2 familiar food items out of 3, people will eat it. That's what they say on Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimern anyways. Either way, the way that boy likes to eat testicles and such, I guarantee I'll never eat at his table.

 I'll be planning on serving squirrel and snake, and pretty well anything else I can scrape up that is edible... which leaves out Okra


----------



## drumbum77 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I will be sharing the table with Andrew either!!!  If Andrew is still alive after the crap that he eats...I guess squirrel can't be that bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

eaten a bunch of em in my life.  usually fried, but also quarter them up and put them in the crock pot with white rice or dumplins


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

I fried some up last year, pretty tasty.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 16, 2009)

Par boil for 30 mins,then brown in the frying pan,turn heat to low,make gravy in same pan,keep heat low until desireable thickness of gravy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Par boil for 30 mins,then brown in the frying pan,turn heat to low,make gravy in same pan,keep heat low until desireable thickness of gravy


Do you bone them, or just cut them into chunks?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Do you bone them, or just cut them into chunks?



quarter it up like a deer.I do cut the ribs off though.all the bones stay in


----------



## hevishot (Jul 16, 2009)

drumbum77 said:


> With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?



you "aint" from around here, huh?....


----------



## Jriley (Jul 16, 2009)

My mother makes great squirrel and dumplings. I grew up eating them and never gave it a second thought. But, if you're not from a hunting family I could see where it would take a little getting used to. They're great fried too.


----------



## Nga. (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Fried with Gravy and biscuits for me. Dumplins isn't bad either.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 16, 2009)

Squirrels is good groceries.


----------



## trkyburns (Jul 16, 2009)

If it tastes like chicken or beef stew... then just give me chicken or beef stew!  I come from a hunting family and none of us have ever eaten squirrell that I know of.  Never seen the need to.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 16, 2009)

Squirrels are survival food,for me.They're good for stinkin' up a pot of beans and rice.I ate 'em out of necessity too long for me to care for 'em anymore,but  I still enjoy taking kids out to hunt up a few,and I enjoy cooking them for other folks. I usually contribute a potfull of squirrel dumplins to our wild game supper at church coming up soon.It makes for some fresh meat in August - I don't care much for last year's freezer-burnt deer meat!


----------



## Corey (Jul 16, 2009)

Next time you shoot one wrap it in bacon and put it on the grill 
good eating...I have had it fried and in dumplins..Just another 
meal for me.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 16, 2009)

trkyburns said:


> If it tastes like chicken or beef stew... then just give me chicken or beef stew!  I come from a hunting family and none of us have ever eaten squirrell that I know of.  Never seen the need to.



You ain't never been hungry then or poor


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 16, 2009)

My Aunt  cooked with dumplings and they were good. A man told me onetime that a squirrel is just a rat with good PR.


----------



## TBurnham (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL.....rat with good PR.
I have ate them for years as dumplings. This year I think Ill try it fried up and maybe the grill thing too. Biggest difference between them and a rat is what they eat, iffin they ate the same as the junk a rat eats I think Id pass.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazing how cute a bushy tail can make a critter


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 16, 2009)

He's dead on about what they eat making the difference. I've ate them for years prepared like Jeff outlined, dang good eating!

I shot a few once I spotted in some pines. Big mistake, I could smell difference when I skinned them. They were cutting pine, smelt awful, the coyotes ate those.


----------



## pnome (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never had it myself, but I've heard squirrel is supposed to be the most authentic choice for Brunswick Stew.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2009)

I've ate hundreds of 'em-not bad eatin' at all.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

Seriously...whos NOT eating squirrel?


----------



## Toffy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Squirrel is good eats*

Jeff has it right, and I cook the young ones that way. The old ones I pressure cook and them put in dumplins.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wrap them in foil, season them up just right, and bake them!!  I dont mind them fried though either!   A big biscuit makes them even better!!


----------



## Corey (Jul 16, 2009)

I would like to try "some" of that stuff Andrew Zimmerman 
eats but when you get to balls and blood whatever that is 
I would draw the line.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 16, 2009)

Had 'em a few times when I was a kid.  My dad and I would kill a few and mom would fix 'em up in gravy with cat-head biscuits.  Not bad.

Do you know why that guy on Bizarre Foods eats all the weird stuff?  'Cause folks in those countries got nothing else to eat!!  They eat it 'cause they have to.  I guess sheep balls, worms, etc. seem good when that's all you got.

So, when it comes to squirrel, I ain't got to and I ain't goin' to.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mmmm, squirrel brains and eggs! Who else had had them that way?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Corey said:


> I would like to try "some" of that stuff Andrew Zimmerman
> eats but when you get to balls and blood whatever that is
> I would draw the line.


As freaky as some of the stuff he eats is, I would have to give the prize to Anthony Bourdain. The boy from New York City was in Africa, hanging with the Bushmen. Now, these folks don't have much that they can't carry, and this includes pots and pans. They cook by either hanging it over the fire, or burying it in the coals and ash. This is how they made scrambled Ostrich egg, by pouring it into the coals, and covering it with ash to let it cook. But that wasn't the topper.

They bagged a Warthog, and started to prepare it. Not only do they not have pots or pans, but what water they have is for drinking. The prized portion of honor of a Warthog is the Rectum. They cleaned it by literally squeezing the poo out, and drop it on the coals to cook. Being the champ he is, he not only ate the portion they gave him, but the second helping they thought their guest would enjoy.

Now THAT is hardcore! Squirrel is sounding better all the time, eh?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> eaten a bunch of em in my life.  usually fried, but also quarter them up and put them in the crock pot with white rice or dumplins


----------



## Corey (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> As freaky as some of the stuff he eats is, I would have to give the prize to Anthony Bourdain. The boy from New York City was in Africa, hanging with the Bushmen. Now, these folks don't have much that they can't carry, and this includes pots and pans. They cook by either hanging it over the fire, or burying it in the coals and ash. This is how they made scrambled Ostrich egg, by pouring it into the coals, and covering it with ash to let it cook. But that wasn't the topper.
> 
> They bagged a Warthog, and started to prepare it. Not only do they not have pots or pans, but what water they have is for drinking. The prized portion of honor of a Warthog is the Rectum. They cleaned it by literally squeezing the poo out, and drop it on the coals to cook. Being the champ he is, he not only ate the portion they gave him, but the second helping they thought their guest would enjoy.
> 
> Now THAT is hardcore! Squirrel is sounding better all the time, eh?




Did you say Rectum..naw dang neer killed em..

I seen that one, was about as ruff as Bear eating 
that cow poo..


----------



## burkehunter (Jul 16, 2009)

I like squirrel but I have only had it fried and you got to shoot more than one for a meal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2009)

Had em several times a week in the winter, when we were growin` up. Just about every way they could be cooked too. Cooked right, they are fittin` to eat.


----------



## easbell (Jul 16, 2009)

I've eaten them my whole life. Killed a few when I was off at college and my roomates about flipped out. My son (5) killed and eat his first last year and is looking forward to the season coming in.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Nic, I been wondering where you've been. How you doing?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 16, 2009)

Eat em all the time. I wrap em in bacon and bake them. Sometimes I grill em, but I like it when you bake it. I pour chicken broth into a casserole dish, put the squirrel in the middle and cook it till its done. Man, you're makin' me hungry!


----------



## drumbum77 (Jul 16, 2009)

hevishot said:


> you "aint" from around here, huh?....


 Nope I'm a Texas boy!


----------



## Jriley (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> As freaky as some of the stuff he eats is, I would have to give the prize to Anthony Bourdain. The boy from New York City was in Africa, hanging with the Bushmen. Now, these folks don't have much that they can't carry, and this includes pots and pans. They cook by either hanging it over the fire, or burying it in the coals and ash. This is how they made scrambled Ostrich egg, by pouring it into the coals, and covering it with ash to let it cook. But that wasn't the topper.
> 
> They bagged a Warthog, and started to prepare it. Not only do they not have pots or pans, but what water they have is for drinking. The prized portion of honor of a Warthog is the Rectum. They cleaned it by literally squeezing the poo out, and drop it on the coals to cook. Being the champ he is, he not only ate the portion they gave him, but the second helping they thought their guest would enjoy.
> 
> Now THAT is hardcore! Squirrel is sounding better all the time, eh?



Well when I was in Africa I shot a kudu at last light in some really rough and rocky terrain. We field dressed the kudu right there in the dark because it was a long way back to camp (about a two hour drive). Everything went as planned, but after the huge pile of guts were sitting on the ground the tracker picked up the stomach and slit it open.
Anyone who has ever gut shot a deer or accidentially nicked the stomach of a deer knows what that smells like.
Anyway, he poured out the contents of the stomach and grabbed the lungs and put them in there. He then knotted up the grisly little bundle and asked me if I would mind if we went by his home to take this to his wife. He wanted his kids to have something to eat in the morning. I didn't have a problem with it, but the entrails looked extremely unappetizing.
We then proceeded to drive to a hut made of mud and bits of discarded tin that was this guy's home. His wife was very grateful to get the stomach and lungs. Not a lot goes to waste in Africa.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Just imagine, if you had given him a haunch, they could have eaten like it was Christmas all week.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 16, 2009)

*liberal thinking here*



Jriley said:


> Well when I was in Africa I shot a kudu at last light in some really rough and rocky terrain. We field dressed the kudu right there in the dark because it was a long way back to camp (about a two hour drive). Everything went as planned, but after the huge pile of guts were sitting on the ground the tracker picked up the stomach and slit it open.
> Anyone who has ever gut shot a deer or accidentially nicked the stomach of a deer knows what that smells like.
> Anyway, he poured out the contents of the stomach and grabbed the lungs and put them in there. He then knotted up the grisly little bundle and asked me if I would mind if we went by his home to take this to his wife. He wanted his kids to have something to eat in the morning. I didn't have a problem with it, but the entrails looked extremely unappetizing.
> We then proceeded to drive to a hut made of mud and bits of discarded tin that was this guy's home. His wife was very grateful to get the stomach and lungs. Not a lot goes to waste in Africa.



Man, why didn't u give him at least the liver and heart? I think I'd have given em  a shoulder even.


----------



## Jriley (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually we had to take all of the meat that I killed and deliver it to the local chief. He would personally inspect each quarter to make sure we didn't cut anything off. They would then butcher the animals and sell the meat at the market.


----------



## Jriley (Jul 16, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Man, why didn't u give him at least the liver and heart? I think I'd have given em  a shoulder even.



I was thinking that too. He left the liver and heart and took the stomach (I can't describe how gross that was) and the lungs. A kudu is about the size of an elk and this one had a full stomach when he died.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow... tough hunting club.


----------



## Jriley (Jul 16, 2009)

BTW, Namibia is full of squirrels and rabbits! The squirrels are everywhere and have much longer tails than our grey squirrels. There are also lots of guineas (wild) and doves that they call "sand grouse." The next time I go I'm bringing a shotgun.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

How are Guineas? Any good?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 16, 2009)

taste like chicken.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

You pulling my leg? I tried Quail, and didn't care much for it.


----------



## hatchrooster (Jul 17, 2009)

I've ate my share.Put them in dumplims and there real good that way or fried.Theirs several ways to cook them.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 17, 2009)

We used to eat'em all the time when I was growing up. It was a regular thing. 
  Squirrel Stew was the best though, add some taters, maters, carrots, onion, peppers, 3 or 4 squirrels and you got a delicacy....
that was my Grand daddy Darsey's last meal. he was dying and that's what he wanted so we went out and got a few and that's the last thing he ate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> We used to eat'em all the time when I was growing up. It was a regular thing.
> Squirrel Stew was the best though, add some taters, maters, carrots, onion, peppers, 3 or 4 squirrels and you got a delicacy....
> that was my Grand daddy Darsey's last meal. he was dying and that's what he wanted so we went out and got a few and that's the last thing he ate.





Uncle Dave.....


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Uncle Dave.....



That's him, never wore his teeth and only had the one leg...Shore do miss him....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> That's him, never wore his teeth and only had the one leg...Shore do miss him....



Yep, him and Aunt Sis too.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 17, 2009)

We use to eat them when I was young but we always waited till the winter time after it had frosted a couple of times so that the squirrels were free of wolves "botfly larve".




Horse botfly (Gasterophilus intestinalis) 
Scientific classification 
Kingdom: Animalia

Phylum: Arthropoda

Class: Insecta

Order: Diptera

Section: Schizophora

Subsection: Calyptratae

Superfamily: Oestroidea

Family: Oestridae


Subfamilies 
Cephenemyiinae
Cuterebrinae
Gasterophilinae
Hypodermatinae
Oestrinae



Larval stage of Gasterophilus intestinalis 
Ox warble-fly (Hypoderma bovis) 
Dissected head of a deer showing bot fly larvaeThe botfly is a family of Oestroidea. It is one of several families of hairy flies whose larvae live as parasites within the bodies of mammals. There are approximately 150 known species worldwide.[1]

Only one bot fly species attacks humans, the Dermatobia hominis.

Botflies deposit eggs in a host body, or sometimes use an intermediate vector: common houseflies for example. The smaller fly is firmly held by the botfly female and rotated to a position where the botfly attaches some 30 eggs to the body under the wings. Larvae from these eggs, stimulated by the warmth of a large mammal host, drop onto its skin and burrow underneath.[2]

Eggs are deposited in animal skin directly, or the larvae drop from the egg: the body heat of the animal induces hatching upon contact. Some forms of botfly also reside in the digestive tract when consumed by a licking action.

Myiasis can be caused by larvae burrowing into the skin (or tissue lining) of the host animal. Mature larvae drop from the host and complete the pupal stage in soil. They do not kill the host animal, and thus are true parasites (though some species of rodent-infesting botflies do consume the host's testes/ovaries).

The bot fly presents annual difficulties to equestrian caretakers, as it lays eggs on the insides of horse's front legs, on the cannon bone and knees, and sometimes on the throat or nose, depending on what type of bot fly does the laying. These eggs, which look like small, yellow drops of paint, must be carefully removed during the laying season (late summer and early fall) to prevent infestation in the horse. When a horse rubs its nose on its legs, the eggs are transferred to the mouth, and from there to the intestines, where the larva grows and migrates to the skin. When ready to emerge, a thumbnail-sized lump will appear on the horse; if the lump happens to be where the saddle or bridle go, the horse is rendered unrideable until the wound made by the young bot fly's emergence heals. Additionally, migrating larva may cause mouth sores, ulcers in the stomach, and blockage of the pyloric valve which could lead to colic. Removal of the eggs (which adhere to the host's hair) is tricky, since the bone and tendons are directly under the skin on the cannon bones: eggs must be removed with a sharp knife (often a razor blade) or rough sand paper, and caught before they reach the ground. During this process the human can also become infected. Bots can be controlled with several types of dewormers, including dichlorvos, ivermectin and trichlorfon.

In cattle, the lesions caused by these flies can become infected by a bacteria that causes lechiguana, characterized by rapid growing, hard lumps beneath the skin of the animal. Without antibiotics an affected animal will die within 3–11 months.[3][4]

Botflies can, on occasion, lay their eggs on humans. The larva, because of their spines, then pose an extremely painful sub-epidermal condition. Removal processes include placing raw meat on to the area, which in theory will coax the larva out. Another option is to use the tree sap of the matatorsalo, found in Costa Rica, which will kill the larva, yet leave its body in the skin. Additionally, one can attempt to seal the breathing hole of the larva with nail polish, vaseline or adhesive tape and then, after a day, squeeze out the suffocated, dead larva.[5][6]

Botflies live in a variety of places, mostly warm and damp climates including throughout Brazil and Chile, as well as far north as the southern United States. Countries with known botfly encounters:

Brazil
Belize
Bolivia
Chile
Southern United States
Mexico
Honduras
Panama
Costa Rica
Dominican Republic
The coast of Ecuador
Peru
Argentina
Several small provinces in Africa.
Southern Ontario in Canada
Hungary
Northern British Columbia, Canada
England - namely Surrey
Adelaide - Elizabeth, Davoren Park
New Zealand


----------



## Jriley (Jul 17, 2009)

There are some awesome botfly videos on youtube. One guy has them all over his back. He put duct tape on there to try to suffocate them. When they pull the duct tape off you can see the little jokers poking their beaks out of his back to try and breathe. His friend then pulls one out with a pair of tweezers. It was about the size of my thumb.
We used to call them "wolfs" when we would find them in squirrels before the first frost.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jul 17, 2009)

Tree Rats are great! Slow fried with gravey, dumplings, or made into a dressing instead of turkey or chicken is the best.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems to me, that might have been one of the reasons you weren't supposed to eat Rabbit (Just what I heard down here). Doesn't prep and cooking take care of them?


----------



## easbell (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> You pulling my leg? I tried Quail, and didn't care much for it.



WHAT?????    

Who do you have cooking your quail??? Must be some yankee.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

easbell said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> Who do you have cooking your quail??? Must be some yankee.


Well, I heard about this Farm on John Boy and Billy, they sell the Quail prepared and marinated, ready to cook in most Grocery stores. Can't remember the name, but it is either in Ohio or the Carolinas maybe. I wasn't a fan of the marinade first of all, and the taste it didn't cover up wasn't appealing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well, I heard about this Farm on John Boy and Billy, they sell the Quail prepared and marinated, ready to cook in most Grocery stores. Can't remember the name, but it is either in Ohio or the Carolinas maybe. I wasn't a fan of the marinade first of all, and the taste it didn't cover up wasn't appealing.



Quail don`t need all that fancy stuff. Just a little salt, pepper, and flop em around in some flour, then fry em till just done. Do not overcook em. Then take em out of the grease, make you some gravy, and rice. and have at it. 

Lot of game don`t need marinatin`, and will stand on its own without it. Sure, some of these marinades would make a polecat taste good, but don`t overdo it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

In this case, they sure did over do it. But what I could taste through it wasn't that good. Reminded me of the one rabbit I cooked. Nasty rotten gamey taste. That was likely to be my fault though. I was pretty hungry, and bummed a rabbit from a friend down the street who was raising them for snake food. Never having done anything like that before, I skinned it, and stuck it over a small fire. The dogs certainly didn't seem to mind it at all though.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jul 17, 2009)

*People..*

A summary of these responses  are what makes up most of the hunting population these days...things sure have changed...it's scary........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

You just need to try various different game, prepared right, from the time it hits the ground, till it hits your plate. You might be surprised.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> A summary of these responses  are what makes up most of the hunting population these days...things sure have changed...it's scary........


Don't you go lumping me responses in with everyone elses... I am not a hunter, and my responses will certainly skew things the wrong way


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You just need to try various different game, prepared right, from the time it hits the ground, till it hits your plate. You might be surprised.



I don't doubt it at all. Most of what I have done was by faking my way through it. I've had Venison Backstrap only once, but I liked it. I've eaten Gator tail many times, and obviously liked it. Fixed up some Rattler once, and I guess I must have done it right, because I'll actively look for them now. Oh, and throw Duck in the "like it" pile while you're at it


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Quirk,I'm gonna fix you up a pot of my very special squirrel gumbo - heavy on the okra!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

And Dave was never heard from again...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quirk lots of folkks don't like okra when it's whole and boiled. if it is fried it's devine. When it's cut up and added to a dish like seafood gumbo it is so good it'd make ya wanna slap ur momma.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Quirk lots of folkks don't like okra when it's whole and boiled. if it is fried it's devine. When it's cut up and added to a dish like seafood gumbo it is so good it'd make ya wanna slap ur momma.


And lots of folks don't like getting kicked in the nuggets by a mule. Do you think it would be any better if it were a horse that done the kicking?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> And lots of folks don't like getting kicked in the nuggets by a mule. Do you think it would be any better if it were a horse that done the kicking?


Do ya like rutabegas?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Do ya like rutabegas?



Can't say for sure, don't know if I've ever had them. I mostly tolerate Rhubarbs if they're in a pie. Rutabegas anything like them?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 17, 2009)

No rutabegas are like turnip roots only larger. Lots of folks like em. Lots of folks like brussel sprouts and some like cooked cabbage.
i had some rubarb pie once someone said it tastes just like strawbery pie but I did not like it. I think that's the only time I did not like pie.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2009)

I like pie!  Hey,Cap - ever tried okra pie?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Dave, ever been kicked in the nuggets?


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Dave, ever been kicked in the nuggets?



the squirrels with the big nuggets are the worse ones for eating 

quirk you are some good entertainment mann   an the non-hunter thing can be changed !!! 

its not alwqays about the kill ... but the journey an all the ingredients as well !!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

Screw the journey man, the kids don't want to hear anything about any journey if there ain't food in front of them!


----------



## easbell (Jul 21, 2009)

Quirk likes duck and rattlesnake but hates quail and rabbit. We need to hunt together. You take what you like and give me the other two. Fired quail (or rabbit) cooked down into some milk gravy on top of some catheads. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Dave, ever been kicked in the nuggets?



Not di-rectly,but a few near-misses.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 21, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I like pie!  Hey,Cap - ever tried okra pie?




P U D D I N'

O R K R A    P U D D I N'.......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya'll are just tetched in the head... Did I say that right Nic?


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 21, 2009)

I was eatin' some boiled okra once and when I got up to leave I noticed some in my chair......didn't know if I'd dropped it or swallowed it........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 027181 (Jul 22, 2009)

Spurhunter1 said:


> Mmmm, squirrel brains and eggs! Who else had had them that way?



 x2

finishing a cup of coffee and getting ready to take out the squirrel dogs as i type


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Corey said:


> Next time you shoot one wrap it in bacon and put it on the grill
> good eating...I have had it fried and in dumplins..Just another
> meal for me.


don't u have to skin and clean it first?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 22, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> Great in my "Caveman" stew.. Along with Deer, Rabbit, Groundhog, Wild hog, dove, quail..... Well just add your meat  of choice....  Instead of a covered dish at some family reunions we would bring wild game for this stew... One year a counsin tried to stick a possum in... We would 'nt let him since he probably just hit it with his car



Ill eat anything but ground hog or possum on a half shell.


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 22, 2009)

Squirrel is good eating, but I too still wait till there have been a couple of good hard frosts before I do. Same with Rabbit. Love to hunt them both and there are many ways to cook them; fried, stewed, cream of mushroom w/wine sauce over noodles, etc. and everyone has their favorite.


----------



## houndsman (Jul 22, 2009)

i grew up eating squirrel , rabbit ,and a few coons my grandmother was from the mountains and backwoods of nc she could cook like nobody else woodstove was what she used mostly i've eaten squirrel about any way possible fav. is with dumplings always eat'm fresh never froze ,what ever we harvested that day we eat or eat for breakfest the next morning fried out in pan but they ant nothing wrong with baked boiled fried stewed or in soup .th little boogers are good and they are plenty of them


----------



## Corey (Jul 22, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> don't u have to skin and clean it first?



You could eat it that way but would need some 
extra garlic


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 22, 2009)

Jriley said:


> There are some awesome botfly videos on youtube. One guy has them all over his back. He put duct tape on there to try to suffocate them. When they pull the duct tape off you can see the little jokers poking their beaks out of his back to try and breathe. His friend then pulls one out with a pair of tweezers. It was about the size of my thumb.
> We used to call them "wolfs" when we would find them in squirrels before the first frost.



They're great,breaded up and fried to a crispy golden brown! Taste like chicken! They're the perfect side dish to go along with your country-fried squirrel.

Botfly larvae - the other worm meat.


----------



## rocinante (Jul 23, 2009)

We use to have them in jambalaya. My aunt was a taxidermist and once stuffed three of them and put them on the table as we were having them for supper. A little odd but hey I was use to knowing the steer personally we had in the freezer so it didn't bug me any.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> quarter it up like a deer.I do cut the ribs off though.all the bones stay in



Same way I do it.


----------



## redtick (Jul 23, 2009)

drumbum77 said:


> With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?


 The wild cats around my house caught one and ate it the other day. "LOOKED MIGHTY TASTY TO ME"


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

Squirrel meat is mighty tasty when they're feeding on hickernuts.It gives the meat a sweet taste.


----------



## bobman (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/08/29/us/kentucky-doctors-warn-against-a-regional-dish-squirrels-brains.html


You might want to not eat the brains


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 24, 2009)

Dehydrated free ranging is delicious. I like to grind my dehydrated meat up in a coffee grinder and make a meat Kool-Aid out of it.,.
  very nutritious and delicious. 

                            Yummy Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Make sure to mix it with a little Bourbon though.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

You,sir,ain't rite!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> P U D D I N'
> 
> O R K R A    P U D D I N'.......



When do we eat?

Wait a minute - is it Orka puddin' or okra puddin'? I ain't eatin' no killer whales - bad karma.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2009)

hope , ya ll starve ..when ya loose ya job.................tree rats is edible .........


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 24, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> hope , ya ll starve ..when ya loose ya job.................tree rats is edible .........



If Obama has anything to do with it we will have to eat of the land again, I will survive will y'all


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## lt kennels (Jul 26, 2009)

*stew*

boil them till meat falls of the bone then pull meat off by hand and put them in a  pot of milk and butter salt and pepper bring to a low boil like oyster stew Grandmaw use to make this I still do.


----------



## mrbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

I grew up eating Squirrel. I used to shoot them when I was a kid with my BB gun. I cleaned um, my mom always boiled them before cooking them just to ward off any chance of diseases. They taste awesome, and I've had em fried, baked, grilled, broiled, you name it. they do taste like chicken, though the meat is a little tough. It's still good eatin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If Obama has anything to do with it we will have to eat of the land again, I will survive will y'all





Without a shadow of any doubt.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 6, 2009)

rocinante said:


> We use to have them in jambalaya. My aunt was a taxidermist and once stuffed three of them and put them on the table as we were having them for supper. A little odd but hey I was use to knowing the steer personally we had in the freezer so it didn't bug me any.





I believe this is the best post on here!! And yes I do eat them. Plan to slay a right nice pile next Saturday!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 6, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If Obama has anything to do with it we will have to eat of the land again, I will survive will y'all



Lookin' more likely every day!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 6, 2009)

quick question. after cleaning the squirrel do you always boil them before frying, baking etc..?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 6, 2009)

Par-boiling is to tenderize before frying or baking.  When stewing or making dumplings, it is not necessary.

Granny would soak them in saltwater for a little while, then start the pot to boiling.  Then, she would cut the squirrels in quarters, and throw them in with her special mix of cream, spices, salt and pepper.
She would hand make the dumplings while the stew slow boiled.
She added the dumplings, and in the time she took to fresh grind black pepper, dinner would be ready.

Wow.  I'd give anything to sit across from PaPa at her kitchen table one more time.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 11, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE IDEAS GUY'S   FOUR DAY'S LEFT...I CAN'T HARDLY WAIT!!!    IS ANYONE AS EXCITED AS I AM FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## danmc (Aug 12, 2009)

drumbum77 said:


> With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?



toss them in a pressure cooker, once the weight starts jiggling wait 12 minutes. Take it off the heat and wait for it to cool enough to safely open.  Meat falls off the bones.  Then either add it to any sort of stew or dredge it in your favorite chicken or fishing frying stuff (corn meal, flour, pancake mix even, salt and pepper, etc) and fry in a skillet a bit.  

On a younger squirrel, you can skip the pressure cooker bit.

I eat them and my daughter does too.  Wife and son won't.

hmmm... got a bunch of okra in the garden.  maybe squirrel gumbo is in the works!

-Dan


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anybody tried this one?  Looks pretty tasty!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI5I4tdoAGs


----------



## Ytka (Aug 13, 2009)

Squirrel is probably my favorite meat, with rabbit a close 2nd. I usually eat them fried or in a squirrel pot pie.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm new to hunting and so far have just done turkey and wingshooting.  Want to hunt anything but my wife is from KY and had squirrel and hated it.  Still, ya'll make it sound great!


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Currahee said:


> We use to eat them when I was young but we always waited till the winter time after it had frosted a couple of times so that the squirrels were free of wolves "botfly larve".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a crock of horse pukkey. while i will admit squirrels are considered rodents, the bot fly larvae or wolves if u want is inside the skin and not into the meat, if cooked properly a squirrel makes a fine meal just like dog!


----------



## k_g_b (Aug 15, 2009)

i fried them last year and was told it tasted just like chik fil a


----------



## gregg (Aug 15, 2009)

I remember in college I came back to the apartment with a bag full of them, fried them up to the snickers of my roommates, a few bites later they were all asking when I was going to get more....they're pretty good eat'n


----------



## ScottD (Aug 15, 2009)

What about Brunswick stew?   Squirrel is the traditional meat for Brunswick Stew. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brunswick_stew


----------



## riskyb (Aug 16, 2009)

Jriley said:


> My mother makes great squirrel and dumplings. I grew up eating them and never gave it a second thought. But, if you're not from a hunting family I could see where it would take a little getting used to. They're great fried too.



Me too, also put a little hot wing sauce


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 17, 2009)

drumbum77 said:


> With the season starting up in less than a month  I would love to know who has actually had squirrel?  In the "Tasty Canned Squirrel" thread the only thought that crossed my mind was...yuck!!!  I agree with Dead Eye Eddy that squirrels look to much like rats, but really how do they taste?  What is the best way to cook them?  Thoughts?



Hi there!! I love eating squirrel! You have to boil them or they are tough. I cut them up in several peices (about the size of chicken wings) then I put them in a baking dish and smother them in my favorite BBQ sauce. I bake them in the oven. It tastes like BBQ chicken wings, only WAY BETTER!! I started eating them last year and have been hooked ever since. Couldn't get me out of the woods last year, what between the squirrels, rabbits and deer a girl couldn't ask for any more. Three or four would feed myself, my girls and their father. My girls are 6 and 7 and they love it when their mom gets a mess of squirrels! I like squirrels better than rabbit. Don't be afraid to try them. You ever do and you will be hooked! They are pretty hard to skin. Rabbits are simple and deer are pretty easy but it can be pretty trying sometimes getting them buggers out of their skin. Better clean them immediately! You let them get too cold and they are hard to skin. Good luck in the woods this year!!


----------



## Red Man (Aug 17, 2009)

I love'em fried, in stew, dumplings or rice.

My ex would complain when I shot them in the head so as not to damage the meat. She would rather have the head. ( skin it out, fry the head hard, bit it open and eat the brains)


----------



## buckey slayer (Aug 17, 2009)

*leam jumpers*

Take 3 or 4 clean'um put in crockpot 8 hr. low, which ever seasoning ya like, next make rice and gravy. Meat will cook off the bones take meat add to gravy pour over rice.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 22, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Par boil for 30 mins,then brown in the frying pan,turn heat to low,make gravy in same pan,keep heat low until desireable thickness of gravy


Yep, best way to eat 'em.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jriley said:


> I was thinking that too. He left the liver and heart and took the stomach (I can't describe how gross that was) and the lungs. A kudu is about the size of an elk and this one had a full stomach when he died.


old nick will tell u that on the great plains in the trapping dayz. mountain men used the stomach of buffalo to carry meat and water, sometimes they were forced to drink the stomach contence.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 23, 2009)

I get alot of my receipes from this place:

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html

Many of the receipes have helped me make a mess of squirrels a meal...


----------



## stuart smith (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a bunch of corn fed squirrels here at the house.They will be right around Thanksgiving!


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the input!!!   I shot a couple the other day and put them in the freezer.  I was gonna cook them up when I got home but it was late.  I can't wait to try some of these recipes.   I have a couple more questions: 

(1) After shooting them in the field how long can the meat safely be outside before putting them on ice?  I read that some carry around a small cooler, but I feel the less weight I have to carry the better.   
(2) After freezing the meat...how long is it before the meat goes bad?


----------



## capt stan (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had um' fried. grilled. smoked, in stews and of course with dumplins. They are pretty darn good eating.


----------



## EON (Aug 24, 2009)

Ate a many of'em. Fried mostly with biscuits and Gravy but stll very good in stews.


----------



## shiznugg (Aug 25, 2009)

*Delicious*

make it like chicken dumplings without th ebones or you could cook them slow the veggies, wine, and etc..


----------



## cotton top (Aug 29, 2009)

Ain't nothing better than the way my ma ma used to fry them up for breakfast, with some GOOD ole home made syrup with a good dab of Butter piled in the middle and stirred up real good, and have some of them ole big biscuits that she always left her knuckle trade mark on. Now break open that biscuit and pull it through that syrup and take a bite off that leg of squirrel, then sip some of that piping hot coffee that only Ma Ma could make.
 Now it don't matter where you from, Yankee land or South land Thats my idea of good eating. Thanks for reading  [BSM]


----------



## danmc (Aug 31, 2009)

drumbum77 said:


> Anybody tried this one?  Looks pretty tasty!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI5I4tdoAGs



Yep.  Made that last week.  Yum!


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff is right on about cooking them.  I am in my seventies but I still remember my grandma fixing them and making squirrel dumplings.  Look at what they eat.  Acorns, hickory nuts  and other vegetation.  My dad would catch possums and put them in a cage and feed them a few days, until they were cleaned out, if you know what I mean, before eating them.  I still turned down possum, but liked the squirrel dumplings.


----------

